# 43 and pregnant for the first time. 9 weeks...



## Babinogi

Hello all ye 35s and overs!

It's a great feeling knowing there are many here in this section. I conceived naturally, after trying for about a year on and off. I think I willed this one into being for it certainly is a miracle. 

Looking forward to a healthy pregnancy and doing all i can do to give birth to a healthy baby.

Would love to know if there are any other people in their 40s who are pregnant.

Wishing everyone the best,

Babinogi


----------



## Garnet

Hello! Congratulations! I'm 43 but had to MC and am trying again . Hopefully this cycle. It looks like another 43 year old just gave birth on a different thread. Sticky dust! There are 3- 44 year olds that are pregnant...


----------



## Omi

Hi Mrs, you're at the right place, lol! Welcome and let me wish you back, a happy and healthy pregnancy hun! 

:hug: xxx

ps, im 41 and this will be my first (2 mc before)


----------



## BeachComber

Welcome and Congrats!! :hugs:


----------



## vintage67

44 and pregnant after 3 miscarriages in a row. Congratulations!


----------



## seoj

Congrats!!! So lovely to hear success stories... we were TTC for quit some time, with several hurdles and both age 37... but it FINALLY happened ;) Both so thrilled!!! 

Yay YOU! :)


----------



## Cookiedog

Congratulations!!!

I'll be 43 in a few weeks - this is a surprise second pregnancy (the medical world told us it was impossible to conceive naturally, and our first was conceived using IVF!) We are completely delighted to have our world turned upside down, but I never imagined myself to be in this position again!

I was 40 when I was first pregnant, and it was one of the healthiest times of my life. I absolutely loved being pregnant! My body behaved perfectly until it was time to have the baby, when it became uncooperative and I ended up with an EMCS!

I'm 10 weeks now, and apart from a bit of spotting every day or so, the pregnancy is progressing nicely. 

Older mums are the best!!!


----------



## kosh

congratulations!!!!
i'm 40 and pregnant with my first (after one ectopic and one mc)
:flower:


----------



## truly_blessed

congratulations, you're in good company here, there's quite a few of us over 40 and expecting their first. me 41, 42 when baby comes.


----------



## Shangalang

Me too! I turned 40 in June, & our first previous miracle is due on 14th January.

DH & I had been trying for 2 years since we got married in April 09, we had 4 cycles of Clomid resulting in 3 pregnancies, the first 2 I lost at between 5 & 5.5wks. 

So far all is going well & I can't wait for my 20wk scan on 31st August....


----------



## kosh

truly_blessed said:


> congratulations, you're in good company here, there's quite a few of us over 40 and expecting their first. me 41, 42 when baby comes.

truly we have the anomaly scan on the same day!


----------



## truly_blessed

I can't wait kosh, seems so long since the last scan. Are you going to find pink or blue as well? Mine is 8:45 so i don't need to wait all day.


----------



## kosh

oh, mine is at 3:30pm...
we know the sex already - it's a boy! :cloud9:
are you going to find out?


----------



## truly_blessed

wow, when did you find out, was it an earlier scan? I'm 99% sure we will find out, it just makes everything so mych easier and we're really struggling with names so it helps if we only need to think of names for one sex. For me it's a surprise whenever you find out, whether that's at the scan or at the birth, we just get to find out 4 months earlier :happydance:


----------



## kosh

we did the genetic. 
it's true, it's always a surprise. it's such a lovely moment, enjoy!


----------



## animalcracker

kosh said:


> we did the genetic.
> it's true, it's always a surprise. it's such a lovely moment, enjoy!

What's the genetic test?

Hello ladies, I am not 40 yet (I am 39) but pregnant with my first after a missed mc last year. Hoping all goes well with this little bean!

Are you ladies going for any testing, such as the amnio or cvs? I haven't had my first tri screening yet - am waiting to hear what those results say. I can't decide on what to do.

What did you guys do?


----------



## Omi

I'm only doing the blood test and the anomaly scan at 20 weeks. Ive got the bloodtest for downs etc at 15 weeks the 2nd week of August. Hubby and I've decided against any invasive tests such as amnio due to the risks and also because whatever the outcome we would still keep on with the pregnancy/ it wont change anything. Besides, at my age i will be high risk anyway. We're just delighted to be pregnant again and to be this far along - FX we make it to the end!:)


ps, my local health board doesnt do NT scans so i would have to go private if i wanted one - which i wont.. :)


----------



## Babinogi

Thanks for all your greetings hello and sharings. We are all gardeners tending our wee beans. All we can hope for is that our beans grow well. Staying positive, creative visualization and doing everything that makes you feel good and happy is the best fertilizer. Sunshine and water and lots of love!


----------



## Mother Hen

I'm 40 and this is my first pregnancy. You're not alone. :)

I'm going to have the Combined NT scan/test done for sure. Then I'll decide about any further testing. Good luck to you all!

Btw, I have never felt better!


----------



## truly_blessed

I presumed I'd be high risk due to age and was contemplating not having DS tests done but DF really wanted them so we did. I was flabbergasted when the results came back as 1:6100. My MW said don't presume age means high risk and I was scepticle but she was right.


----------



## Mother Hen

truly_blessed said:


> I presumed I'd be high risk due to age and was contemplating not having DS tests done but DF really wanted them so we did. I was flabbergasted when the results came back as 1:6100. My MW said don't presume age means high risk and I was scepticle but she was right.

That's good news! I am hoping for a similar result. I'm having a scan on August the 11th. If I am further along then I think and it's within he right time-frame, they will do an NT scan with bloodwork. Wish me luck!


----------



## Omi

OMG Trulyblessed, those are fab results!! Was that from the blood test alone? Im having mine done next week btw, gulp :) How long did you have to wait for your results?

Lovely to have you Mother Hen and congrats! xx


----------



## 3sACharm

Congratulations all!! Lots of love and prayers for you.

I'm 4 days shy of 46 years young....and scared silly at the moment. Petrified doesn't even come close. Almost to the point of numb. And lots of complications at the moment with a blood clotting disorder....and any day I am convinced that I will walk in to the next ultrasound and they will say that I have lost the little one.

On top of it....feeling very alone as I'm doing this by myself. The father continues to be an ASS and keeps trying to bully me. He says that I've ruined his life. It's amazing to me how some people have no respect for life.

Anywho....lots of love, prayers and best wishes to all!!


----------



## truly_blessed

good luck mother hen. I think you may need to go back for your NT tests though, you'll probably be a little bit too early even if you are ahead a few weeks. still you'll get to see baby again :happydance:


----------



## truly_blessed

hey Omi :wave: look at you now, flying along

It was the combined test so NT fold measurement from scan and bloods for whatever they test them for plus age. The midwife told me I would get a phone call within the week if I was high risk or a letter within 2 weeks if low risk. I was on pins waiting that week so when it got to a week and 2 days and I hadn't heard anything, I called them to check. They said you normally know within 2-3 days if you're high risk and don't presume age means high risk automatically. I actually took almost 3 weeks to get the letter through!


----------



## Omi

Oh, bugger for me then as they dont do NT scans on the NHS up here. Its blood test only as they dont give you any soft markers of the anomaly scan either although i think you can pretty much compare some known traits with yours on the scan etc AND i wont be doing any invasive tests. Tbh, im pretty resigned to the fact that i will get a high risk result..ach, it is what it is, c'est la vie :haha:


----------



## truly_blessed

I think you can still get a good result with the bloods only Omi. My NT measurement was probably round about average, I think it's the blood results that really upped the figure. I'd resigned myself to being high risk as well and also decided amnio was not an option. good luck with your tests.


----------



## Mummytofour

Congrats to all on your little beans!
Omi....I remember you from TTCAL Race thread!! I am so happy to see you with a lovely sticky bean!

I am 41 this year and just had my DD three weeks ago. 
My blood results for my afp were 1 in 247, so just under the cut off of 250, therefore considered high risk. My result was actually really good as for my age it can be 1 in 80.
I looked at the risk of mc with amnio and it was 1 in 125 so for me it was a no brainer and I had no further testing done.
My DD is perfect btw!

If you get a good sonographer, you can always ask them to take a look at the nuchal fold for you even if it's not an "official" result.

I will hopefully be joining you all again before too long as DH has agreed to TTC for number six!


----------



## Mother Hen

truly_blessed said:


> good luck mother hen. I think you may need to go back for your NT tests though, you'll probably be a little bit too early even if you are ahead a few weeks. still you'll get to see baby again :happydance:

I'm not sure how far along I am. My last period was not typical at all. It was very light and lasted 2 days. I usually have a heavy, 7 day period. So I might be 4 weeks further along which will put me at 13 weeks when I have the test. If they can do the NT scan, they will. If not, I'll go back in a month. But yes, either way, I will see my little bean!


----------



## Pregnant42

Babinogi said:


> Hello all ye 35s and overs!
> 
> It's a great feeling knowing there are many here in this section. I conceived naturally, after trying for about a year on and off. I think I willed this one into being for it certainly is a miracle.
> 
> Looking forward to a healthy pregnancy and doing all i can do to give birth to a healthy baby.
> 
> Would love to know if there are any other people in their 40s who are pregnant.
> 
> Wishing everyone the best,
> 
> Babinogi

I am 42 will be 43 in November; this is my first pregnancy...got it the natural way...Congrats!!
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf3bdd.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf5640.aspx


----------



## SabrinaKat

Good to hear the rest of you over 40s (I'm 43 and second natural pregnancy -- a month away from IVF (my husband is happy to have hopefully saved money, I said not until baby in my arms, either way! (first m/c at 41)!! (and all the info about NT/bloods, which we're doing on the 17th, but my consultant said it's not about age, but general overall health).

We should have an over 40s site!


----------

